# Costco beans - How bad?



## sjdavies47 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, appreciate that Costco beans don't stack up against the specialist suppliers, but how do they compare to say supermarket beans?

Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I assume your talking about the Kirkland/Starbucks beans? I can't see them being any different (I.e. stale) with the main difference being you have to buy bigger bags (~900g). When I've looked they don't have a roasted date, just the usual best before set to around a year into the future


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sounds harsh but I wouldn't try them

I've had supermarket beans ( Sainsburys , booths ) all universally awful sorry

But pay pennies get garbage

There is no magic under £3 great supermarket coffee that's as good as fresh roasted ....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got some Sainsburys beans a while ago to use when pissing about with the Oscar and they were actually alright (in fact would go so far as to say they were nice)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I got some Sainsburys beans a while ago to use when pissing about with the Oscar and they were actually alright (in fact would go so far as to say they were nice)


Jesus jeebsy all that iron brew and fried mars bars and buck fast in your youth melted your taste









I've tried a few in my time and never hit anything near drinkable with em ....

What were they . I'll give em a go then


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Drinking Illy Monoarabica for the last couple of days, expensive for a supermarket bean but pretty good steeped, likewise Tesco Columbian Supremo & (I think) Sainsburys Original Beans. There are a few nice surprises on supermarket shelves.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Drinking Illy Monoarabica for the last couple of days, expensive for a supermarket bean but pretty good steeped, likewise Tesco Columbian Supremo & (I think) Sainsburys Original Beans. There are a few nice surprises on supermarket shelves.


Using what pots, vases and machines may I ask


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/roast-ground-coffee/sainsburys-pure-kenyan-coffee-beans--taste-the-difference-227g

Think it was these. Might buy some today to try again actually.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

All at work (contributions to the kitty), so Sowden (53-54g/l) & French press (55-56g/l) for the supermarket brands. The Illy Ethiopian turned out OK for pourover at home too...in fact I'll be using this up over the weekend (berry, floral, with a buttery/sweet toasted nut/caramel finish).


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

I just don't bother, especially since you can get a kilo of fresh Italian job for a rennet plus delivery


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've just googled rennet and i'm now confused


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Geordie Boy said:


> I've just googled rennet and i'm now confused


Bartering offal for coffee?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> All at work (contributions to the kitty), so Sowden (53-54g/l) & French press (55-56g/l) for the supermarket brands. The Illy Ethiopian turned out OK for pourover at home too...in fact I'll be using this up over the weekend (berry, floral, with a buttery/sweet toasted nut/caramel finish).


The sowden is very forgiving ..


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Bartering offal for coffee?


I've not spotted that option at at the Sainsbury's Self Checkout!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 27, 2014)

Tesco finest beans are not that great.

Cosco's I would say are the same, not great. Think you need to spend the money to get a good bean


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

A coupe of years ago before I knew better (before I found here and before I started roasting my own) I bought a load of Costco beans - they were very variable, with some being horrid and some OK. I probably wouldn't find the OK ones OK any more though now that my tastes have developed


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Costco beans? Starbucks beans aside - the "Kirkland" ones are incredibly glossy and stink of fish. I kid you not.

Christ even Lavazza are better than these - the fish smell doesn't appear in the taste but no it's replaced with a strong kick of bitterness. Disappointing really, Costco own brand stuff for a lot of things are usually as good if not better than full brand name peers.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

They're rank, best staying away from them or just keep them to cure a hangover lol


----------

